# Continental Flats trailer dry launch conversion.



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Does it have leaf springs or torsion axles? Are the bunk supports welded to the crossmembers? The Float On you see in my profile picture wasn't really set up that well, but with lowering the bunks in the back and replacing the 12" rear roller with an 18" one, I was able to get where I wanted. The one thing I did needed to do with it before I sold it was adjust the winch stand. Lowering the back threw the front higher.


----------



## Aaron Davis (Apr 23, 2020)

I currently don’t have a rear roller. So I figured I’d need one of those. It has torsion axles already and I don’t think the bunks are welded. What did you do to adjust the winch stand?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

With torsion axles, they have a fixed starting angle. Most regular trailers ane from 15 to 30 degrees down from level. Dry launch trailers are usually set at 0 degrees or slightly above level. The top of my Ramlin trailer frame was around 12'' high with a 24'' tall tire.Bunk tops were another 2-2.5'' above the frame. I dont think you can get that low with the stock torsion axle you have. But lowering the bunks will help some.


----------



## ste6168 (Nov 14, 2020)

Being new to micros, what is the allure to the dry lauch? Is it simply wear and tear on the trailer? or does it have to do with launching at smaller/shallower ramps, or places without a ramp at all?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes to all.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

You can certainly dive deeper but to start get your trailer as low as possible, add a back roller, slick up your bunks with your favorite choice of lubricant/wax.


----------



## Aaron Davis (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for the advice I’ll start with lowering bunks and the roller. How can you tell the starting angle?


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

How do you like your skimmer?hows it been in chop?


----------



## Aaron Davis (Apr 23, 2020)

I like it, it’s my first skiff so I don’t really have a whole lot to compare it to. I definitely feel like it could handle chop better than it does, any side wind and you’re probably going to get wet. I have taken out on some pretty rough days and I guess the best way to put my experience/opinion would be not the most comfortable, but I haven’t felt unsafe.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Aaron Davis said:


> I currently have a standard flats boat continental trailer used for a skimmer 16.6. I’m thinking I would like to convert it to a dry launch trailer. Does anyone have any experience with doing this? Is it even possible?


I did this exact mod on my continental. 









Trailer Axle - Spring Axle to Torsion Conversion


So some back story, I bought the Devilray from a member on this site and got it up to JAX. Ran it for a while without changing it one bit. After about 2-3 months of launching in a variety of ramps up here in JAX I didn't really like the fact I had to dunk the entire trailer to get it launch and...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

ste6168 said:


> Being new to micros, what is the allure to the dry lauch? Is it simply wear and tear on the trailer? or does it have to do with launching at smaller/shallower ramps, or places without a ramp at all?


It is yes to all. Hubs, axle and rims are very seldom exposed to salt water, along with wiring. My axle is set from Ramlin at 22 degrees up for very easy dry launch.


----------

